# Icelandic: að ganga til



## Alxmrphi

Sælir,

Ég er að lesa grein um dönska konu sem var sektuð fyrir að gefa barnið sitt ekki nafn.
Hérna er greinin sem útskýrir það, er ekkert mál fyrir mig að skilja hvað greinin fjallar um, allt nema síðasta lína.



> Barnið er orðið tveggja ára gamalt, eftir því sem danska ríkisútvarpið  greinir frá. Það ætti því að hafa fengið nafn lögum samkvæmt. Dómur í  Kaupmannahöfn hefur því dæmt konuna fyrir þetta sinnuleysi. Konan mætti  sjálf ekki þegar málið fór fyrir dóminn og var málið því dæmt með  svokallaðri útivist. * Ekki er vitað hvað konunni gengur til með þessum trassaskap við nafngiftina*.





> The child is two years old, reports the national Danish radio broadcaster. The law states that therefore the child should have been named. A judge in Copenhagen has therefore charged the woman for her indifference in the matter. The woman was charged in absentia when the matter went before the court and the verdict was delivered with so-called ex parte ruling. It's not known <hvað> the woman <gengur til> with this negligence to name her child.



E.t.v er ég búinn að túlka eitthvað ranglega, "dómaraorðalag" er ekki styrkurinn minn, en aðalspurningin mín er um textann í rauð 
Takk fyrirfram.


----------



## sindridah

I guess I would just translate it as: It's not known what the woman is doing with this negligence to name her child


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> I guess I would just translate it as: It's not known what the woman is doing with this negligence to name her child




Ah so no big secret important meaning, just what's she's doing about it, if she's decided to name it or not.


----------



## kepulauan

I guess there is no one good way to translate it.

"What she's up to", "what is her intent", "what caused her intent" etc.

It's more common with a little more serious crimes or public disturbances (like walking naked into a bar at 2 a.m. armed with a shovel).


----------



## Alxmrphi

pollodia said:


> I guess there is no one good way to translate it.
> 
> "What she's up to", "what is her intent", "what caused her intent" etc.


Ahh, I see, so it's about the reasons behind why she didn't chose a name for the child?
Ah I thought it might have meant what's going to happen now, present tense confused me a bit.

That makes sense, it's not known if she was making a specific political point, or if there was another reason behind it.
Quite tricky!


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

And lastly not least: Ég er að lesa grein um danska konu sem var sektuð fyrir að gefa barninu sínu ekki nafn.

Cheers,
Your friendly neighborhood grammar correction fairy.


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Your friendly neighborhood grammar correction fairy.



Í alvöru, þessar dísir eru uppáhaldstegundin mín 
Takk fyrir!


----------



## Tazzler

According to the dicitonary, "honum gekk gott til" means "his intentions were good," so I guess this sentence could be translated as "what the woman wanted to do by failing to name her child" or some variant thereof.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Tazzler said:


> According to the dicitonary, "honum gekk gott til" means "his intentions were good," so I guess this sentence could be translated as "what the woman wanted to do by failing to name her child" or some variant thereof.


In ordabok.is?
Ahh no in digicol. I didn't see that before! (I did check! )


----------



## kepulauan

Oh by the way... you notice that you don't think about it as "að ganga-til" but rather "að ganga-eitthvað-til".



Tazzler said:


> According to the dicitonary, "honum gekk gott til" means "his intentions were good,"...


Also "honum gekk gott eitt til" - "he only meant good".


----------

